# John Carter teaser trailer really bad...



## billc (Jul 18, 2011)

I really liked the first three John Carter of Mars books by Edgar Rice Burroughs but from the first trailer for the movie, it looks like those books still haven't been made into a movie.  The quick glimpse of a possible Tars Tarkas is really disappointing.  We'll see as the movie gets closer to release.  I am not hopeful.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2011)

You could have at least supplied the link

http://john-carter-movie-trailer.blogspot.com/


----------



## billc (Jul 18, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 18, 2011)

That wasn't Tars Tarkas, it was the female who was taking care of John when he just got to Mars.

Looks good to me, I'm looking forward.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2011)

Omar B said:


> That wasn't Tars Tarkas, it was the female who was taking care of John when he just got to Mars.
> 
> Looks good to me, I'm looking forward.



I think it looks great!


----------



## Omar B (Jul 19, 2011)

Me too man.  Looks like the Barsoom landscape REB described, rough, arid with clumps of yellow vegetation.  I'm looking forward to this, I don't see what anyone has to complain about.
*
CHAPTER III
MY ADVENT ON MARS   *

I opened my eyes upon a strange and weird landscape.  I knew that I was on Mars; not once did I question either my sanity or my wakefulness.  I was not asleep, no need for pinching here; my inner consciousness told me as plainly that I was upon Mars as your conscious mind tells you that you are upon Earth.  You do not question the fact; neither did I. 
*I found myself lying prone upon a bed of yellowish, mosslike vegetation which stretched around me in all directions for interminable miles.  I seemed to be lying in a deep, circular basin, along the outer verge of which I could distinguish the irregularities of low hills. *

* It was midday, the sun was shining full upon me and the heat of it was rather intense upon my naked body, yet no greater than would have been true under similar conditions on an Arizona desert.*  Here and there were slight outcroppings of quartz-bearing rock which glistened in the sunlight; and a little to my left, perhaps a hundred yards, appeared a low, walled enclosure about four feet in height.  No water, and no other vegetation than the moss was in evidence, and as I was somewhat thirsty I determined to do a little exploring.


----------



## billc (Nov 23, 2011)

Over at Screenrant.com there is a picture of the white apes from John Carter, and it doesn't help with my overall lack of enthusiasm for the film.  They decided to make the apes king kong size rather than somewhat larger than earth gorilla size.  I just don't think they are taking the source material seriously enough and we might be looking at another Eric Bana "Hulk."  I also don't like the way they have decided to do the swords in the movie.  I really liked the way they looked on the cover of the first three books from around the 1980's.  The more primitive look seen in the trailer doesn't impress me.  In the books, the martians had repeating rifles and pistols and were all expert shots and also, their swords were well crafted as well, not the primitive looking things you see in the clips.

the cover for Warlord of Mars...


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have no clue who John Carter is but that girl in the clip is smoking


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2012)

I thought the movie was great!


----------

